# Electronic soil tester



## mattcavrak (Feb 21, 2020)

Considering buying something like this. Can you share your experience if you've used something like this?


----------



## daniel3507 (Jul 31, 2018)

I would probably skip it. Not the most accurate thing and an actual soil test can tell you everything it can and more for not much more money.


----------

